# Solved: Radio tuner for laptop?



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

I enjoy listening to Internet radio stations on my laptop, but I'd also like to be able to hear local stations. Is there an external device that would allow me to do this?

*JP*


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

http://www.bixnet.com/pctvturavica.html

Devices such as these will give you FM radio (and TV), with an antenna


----------



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

Thanks, *kiwiguy*, I think that's what I am looking for.

*JP*


----------

